# Taste of the Wild recall



## finch

I know there have been other threads on the Diamond Foods recall, but just today they officially recalled Taste of the Wild. Many people on this board feed TOTW (me included) so I wanted to post this update: http://diamondpetrecall.com/diamond-expands-voluntary-recall/#more-210 

They are reporting _ "Although none of the additional products being recalled have tested positive for Salmonella, the company is pulling them from store shelves as a precaution."_

During this time when TOTW has been hard to find on store shelves, we have been feeding grain-free Blue Buffalo kibble and dry/raw Honest Kitchen in the meantime. A few other good ones w/ grain free lines of similar value and quality are Earthborn Holistic, Annamaet and Fromm. (My partner and I own a grain-free treat business in the pet industry so we have done a lot of research on different brands!)


----------



## pippa31

Thank you for posting this. 

Turns out one of the bags of TOTW we have has been recalled and one has not...

Scary stuff.


----------



## sniper john

Yep me too. Looks like I have a recalled bag of TOTW Puppy. Thank you much.


----------



## sniper john

More. 

http://news.yahoo.com/salmonella-dog-food-sickens-14-people-us-012725663.html


----------



## pippa31

I was emailed this info today from a local pet store we frequent (Copied below). Bought some Fromm's and Blue Buffalo Grain-Free for Pippa to try. Not sure I'll be going back to TOTW. 

"Diamond Pet Foods announced a voluntary recall on April 6th, as retailers we found out from our distributors and were told the food we had was fine. Then we were told production of foods we carry such as Taste of the Wild was being put on hold as the FDA has stepped in. Now on a Friday afternoon our distributors were notified of a further recall of all lines of their food, which many found out about this morning. This left less chance for the press to jump than had it been released during the week which further protects Diamond's image. This announcement on Friday was made despite the FDA and Diamond knowing about the contamination much earlier. Who was protecting your pets, certainly not Diamond's PR firm or the FDA! Keep in mind, Diamond was one of the major players in the melamine recall back in 2007 that killed thousands of pets. 

...

With further investigating, Diamond has also been found to source their meats from companies that use known carcinogens like ethoxyquin. They were not putting this chemical in their foods otherwise by law they would have to list it but this chemical was added prior to the manufacturing process, used as a preservative. Fromm, Earthborn, Orijen, Acana, Wellness, Holistic Select and Blue Buffalo do not source their meats from anyone that uses ethoxyquin an are proud of it. 

Please read the article below for more information. Refunds are being done through the brand of tainted food you have. Insurance is covering that. 

Here is also the the link to a great article that further explains what is going on and what you can do as a consumer."

Pet food recall update: This has got to stop

http://www.honestdog.com/2012/05/05/pet-food-recall-update-this-has-got-to-stop/


----------



## SkyyMax

I will be calling our vet tomorrow - Skyy has been with us for only 1 month, we put her on TOTW (buffalo formula), in 1 month she had been to the vet twice with severe diarrhea. 
After 2 rounds of antibiotics she finally recovered, this evening - diarrhea, again! Checked both bags, there are not being recalled.
How can I safely change her food without feeding TOTW again?


----------



## redrover

It probably won't kill your pup to switch foods suddenly, it's just going to be very, very hard on her digestive system. If you don't want to do the slow switch using your TOTW (understandable if you're concerned about the recalls), then can you transition her to something like a mixture of chicken and rice, and then do the slow addition of a new brand of food to that? If I had to suddenly switch food brands, that's probably what I'd do (not the chicken, though--Jasper's allergic). Your vet may have further advice.


----------



## pippa31

I don't know if this helps, but at the pet store today when I was trying to figure out a new feeding solution, the owner told me that Fromms was most similar in ingredients to TOTW. I had also seen that Finch mentioned it in her post - so I bought a bag. I am also concerned about Pippa's switch to new food. We have one bag that is supposedly not part of the recall. We started today feeding half TOTW (of the non-recalled bag) and half Fromms. We'll see how she does with that and will hopefully up the ratio of Fromms to TOTW over the next 24-48 hours. I also bought Grain-Free Blue Buffalo (in general Pip is a picky eater and eats best if I mix a couple of different varieties), which I will add if she seems to be doing okay on the Fromms. 

Pippa also had severe diarrhea a week or so ago. I posted about it on the forum. Now, I am 99.9% certain it had to do with TOTW.


----------



## texasred

SkyyMax said:


> I will be calling our vet tomorrow - Skyy has been with us for only 1 month, we put her on TOTW (buffalo formula), in 1 month she had been to the vet twice with severe diarrhea.
> After 2 rounds of antibiotics she finally recovered, this evening - diarrhea, again! Checked both bags, there are not being recalled.
> How can I safely change her food without feeding TOTW again?


I agree with redrover. Just feed chicken and rice for a couple of days, the slowly start adding the new food to it.
Any time mine have stomach issues I feed chicken and rice.


----------



## texasred

Add Canidae to the list. Some of their dog food was made at the same plant.
http://www.askavetquestion.com/news/2012/recall-on-canidae-dog-foods/


----------



## SkyyMax

I am positive now it has something to do with TOTW food. Aftert tests, blood work (our bill for 2 visits was almost $450) the vet could not find anything wrong (but we did not test for salmonella). I know it is very bad to switch foods suddenly, but I do not want Skyy to eat another bite of TOTW.
What a nightmare! 
We'll try chicken and rice, thank you TexasRed and Redrover!
Pippa31, which Frooms formula did you try?


----------



## redrover

I don't think it's listed on the Diamond recall website originally posted, but Natural Balance is included in the recall. I think it was mentioned in one of the news articles.

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact.com/render?llr=fk7w5bcab&v=001FD0CiKT5DjrfzOcgDRkNNOd4p0GK6rXDOxyrJccyWSjLdqPIaKcTIi27zJhfne5Ufj3bnYzOpT2AhXNSFlZ0G6_48DT3zT_wkzjOiEqI4sBZGmhUzu_RPpgiYh9383JmThoSZ2HHRacLafFnz_J0IYBFaiKzTe4ObdZdq94JHG_JBSufLybAVRpEgqTpPRf1e6_6BmCdxr1GzmzBk0cjwVQ2s7d6rU-I


----------



## threefsh

We switched to raw (Primal formula) cold-turkey & Riley had no stomach issues at all. If you are considering raw and are feeding TOTW... looks like now is a good time to switch.

I thought we were only switching temporarily, but it looks like we will be returning our bags of TOTW. Not sure if we will continue raw or find another kibble once she's feeling better.


----------



## datacan

Apparently they can handle raw food even if switched fast. 

My neighbor fed our v. raw every day for a week and not only did the dog love it but also refused to touch kibble unless he was very hungry. Since then I keep feeding raw without any problems. 

BTW, salmonella is no problem for dogs/cats. Owners get sick if they forget to wash hands properly after handling dog/cat food.


----------



## hotmischief

I changed over to raw - cold turkey and within 8 hours his stools were completely normal. I find it really interesting that kibble takes so long for a dog's stomach to get used to and the amount of waste that they produce compared to a raw diet. ???


----------



## mswhipple

I recently received an e-mail from Wellness stating that they are recalling "Wellness Complete Health Super5Mix Large Breed Puppy" in the 15 and 30 lb. bags and 5 oz. samples with "best by" dates of Jan. 9, 2013 through Jan. 11, 2013. These products were produced at the Diamond Pet Food facility that has been linked to recent recalls ..... etc. While it is unlikely that anyone here is feeding this food, thought it would be best to post, just in case.


----------



## datacan

Diamond makes Kirkland as well 
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recalls/

Home made may be the way go. I read, some ingredients in kibble come in powder form from China. Rice is one of them. 

We feed Urban Wolf. All we have to do is add raw meat to make it ballanced.


----------



## texasred

datacan said:


> BTW, salmonella is no problem for dogs/cats. Owners get sick if they forget to wash hands properly after handling dog/cat food.


Sorry but I have to disagree.
Salmonella can be a problem for dogs and cats.
http://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions/digestive/c_dg_salmonellosis

The severity of the disease will often determine the signs and symptoms that are overtly present in the dog. Symptoms commonly seen in dogs with salmonellosis include:
•Fever
•Shock
•Lethargy
•Diarrhea
•Vomiting
•Anorexia
•Weight loss
•Dehydration
•Skin disease
•Mucus in stool
•Abnormally fast heart rate
•Swollen lymph nodes
•Abnormal vaginal discharge
•Miscarriage or spontaneous abortion


----------



## mswhipple

Yes, my Vet told me years ago that dogs suffer from the very same foodborne illnesses that people do, and I never forgot it. If these illnesses, such as salmonella, were not a problem, do you think that Diamond would conduct a recall like this, sure to cost them millions of dollars? So I have to agree with TexasRd on this one.


----------



## finch

Diamond has issued a Refund Protocol so that you can be issued a check or coupon for a free bag of food: http://diamondpetrecall.com/refund-protocol 


If you are no longer going to feed your dog any Diamond foods (I know they are going to lose a lot of customers) and aren't eligible for the refund check, consider making a claim for the coupon and donating it to a local shelter!


----------



## datacan

TexasRed said:


> datacan said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, salmonella is no problem for dogs/cats. Owners get sick if they forget to wash hands properly after handling dog/cat food.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but I have to disagree.
> Salmonella can be a problem for dogs and cats.
> http://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions/digestive/c_dg_salmonellosis
> 
> The severity of the disease will often determine the signs and symptoms that are overtly present in the dog. Symptoms commonly seen in dogs with salmonellosis include:
> •Fever
> •Shock
> •Lethargy
> •Diarrhea
> •Vomiting
> •Anorexia
> •Weight loss
> •Dehydration
> •Skin disease
> •Mucus in stool
> •Abnormally fast heart rate
> •Swollen lymph nodes
> •Abnormal vaginal discharge
> •Miscarriage or spontaneous abortion
Click to expand...

I suspect modern farming methods and gigantic scale farming has something to do with today's, "modern salmonella". I think we have to make a serious distinction between weak animals and healthy ones. Healthy animals deal with salmonella very well 
* I also referenced my info from RBD's site:* 
http://redbirddog.blogspot.ca/search?q=salmonella
On rare occasions my dog eats rotten, maggot infested meat found at the side of a trashcan. He and his buddy ate a dead, 1/2 frozen skunk they found in the woods (vet called it icecream for dogs)


----------



## texasred

I think this topic is a good debate, that can have some useful information.
Its also puppies and older dogs that have more of a problem fighting off the bacteria. Then if a dog had been on antibiotics that cuts down on the good bacteria in the stomach and makes it harder to fight off the bad bacteria. 
Yes my dogs have picked up and ate plenty of things that would have made me sick, and it didn't effect them. If they were fed the nasty thing that they found everyday would it make them sick? I don't know the answer. A bag of dog food can last anywhere from two weeks to a month depending on the dog being fed. That would mean they would be exposed to it every day for an extended period of time. I get that it makes some dogs sick and not others, but I don't care to see which category my dogs fall into.


----------



## hipEchik

I know everything says that this doesn't affect dogs but it is the only food my 8 month old eats and he was vomiting 2 days ago. Should I take it back? The pet food store in CA still has it on their shelves and has no information. Thanks all.


----------



## texasred

Check the product code and the Best used before date on the bag.
Link below lets you know where to look for those.
http://diamondpetrecall.com/diamond-expands-voluntary-recall/#more-210


----------

